# 802.11s & Linux Kernel differences



## midnight1111 (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone know the differences between the FreeBSD implementation of the 802.11s mesh networking solution vs. the implementation in the Linux kernel (preferrably the latest 2.6.32.3)?

thx
M-


----------



## lme@ (Jan 13, 2010)

rpaulo@ should know it


----------



## midnight1111 (Jan 13, 2010)

thx I will email him.


----------

